# Audio_TS/Video_TS converter



## Patron (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm looking for a program that would convert Audio_TS and Video_TS folders into something like .avi or .mpeg, actually I can deal with almost any video format. Pretty much what imtoo DVD Ripper 4 does for windows.  

Many thanks.


----------



## woodgie (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, there's HandBrake, but I'd hate to think I was contributing to any illegal activities, so this IS for your own personal use, isn't it?


----------



## Patron (Jan 28, 2007)

I have handbreak, but I didn't know it could do that. I thought it could only rip from a dvd.


----------



## woodgie (Jan 28, 2007)

Nope, as far as I'm aware it'll read a Video_TS folder just fine. As long as the data it finds in there is consistent with what should be in a Video_TS folder, that is.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 29, 2007)

Yep, Handbrake can do that. For more powerful converting options, use ffmpegX.


----------



## Patron (Feb 1, 2007)

What if I'm trying to convert RMVB files? I can't seem to find any working programs to go from .rmvb to .avi or .mp4.


----------



## fryke (Feb 1, 2007)

Discreet's Cleaner should work with Real-Media files AFAIK.


----------



## Patron (Feb 1, 2007)

fryke said:


> Discreet's Cleaner should work with Real-Media files AFAIK.



Well, I downloaded the demo, and I get an error that says







Any other ideas?


----------



## fryke (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry. Haven't used it in years, since real-media doesn't really matter that much anymore... :/ Does their support say something?


----------



## Patron (Feb 1, 2007)

Doesn't appear to, damn. Know any programs that will let me burn those files?


----------



## Patron (Feb 1, 2007)

fryke said:


> burn those files as...




Burn the rmvb files as mp4, avi, mpeg, it really doesn't matter to me. As long as it's watchable on a dvd player/computer.


----------



## eltim (Feb 1, 2007)

ffmpegx - http://homepage.mac.com/major4

it'll convert just about any video format to any format there is. and it's free. 

or if you have quicktime pro - you can change all the file extensions from .VOB to .MPG and open in quicktime, and export to avi or the file of your choice. that way would work too.


----------

